# Bandsaw Mill Purchase



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

I am leaning heavily towards purchasing a bandsaw mill this fall as I'm expecting a bonus at work to help pay for it. I've narrowed down the models to either the Woodmizer LT-10 or LT-15.

I don't have much of a woodlot but seem to constantly have opportunity to get logs from blowdowns or other sources. My neighbor runs a tree service and I'll probably try to get some through him, too. I also anticipate getting a tractor at some point as I could use one on the place in addition to handling logs.

I do own four wooded acres around my home where I occassionally remove a tree or cut one that has fallen or died. I am an avid woodworker and just think it would be cool to saw my own lumber. I recently built a solar kiln for drying.

So, the big question. For my intended use...providing unique, unusual lumber for my own hobbiest woodworking, would the LT-15 be worth the additional cost over the LT-10?

I appreciate your input.


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

The difference will come down to your budget. Yes, the LT15 is a better mill.....I would liken it to buying any tool....one you can just get by with, or one that will be a pleasure to own.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

And knowing what I know now after running a little manual mill for nearly a decade...There is just not that much to wrong with one :no:, so I would not be a bit afraid of looking at a used mill. With the economy like it is (and has been) there are more used mills on the market than ever. I don't know where you are, but there is a LT15 on http://www.sawmillexchange.com/band.htm in Michigan ''10 extra bands, cant hook. Original owner. Under 100 hours.'' _asking_ $5000.

I thought I had to have new when I bought mine, just because I did not know that much about them...Like I said I have used mine VERY hard for several years, had to make $125 worth of repairs (broke a bandwheel-my fault-dropped the head, and 2 new starter ropes) It still runs/cuts like the day it was made. I don't run a Woodmizer, but all the major mill manufacturers are pretty much the same when you boil them down on their entry level manual mills like it sounds like you are looking for.


.


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

Daren hit on a great point. Lots of used mills and the LT15 is serving a lot of people well. I picked my LT40 us used and have never looked back. Take care of them and they will bring years of pleasure! 

If you buy new, put your money in horse power! Get the biggest motor you can and you will appreciate it later!


----------

